# curl error



## Schroter (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi, I have an issue with curl. I tried to execute this command. But it gave me the below output:

```
sh -c 'curl -fLo "${XDG_DATA_HOME:-$HOME/.local/share}"/nvim/site/autoload/plug.vim --create-dirs \?       https://raw.githubusercontent.com/junegunn/vim-plug/master/plug.vim'curl: no URL specified!curl: try 'curl --help' for more informationsh: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/junegunn/vim-plug/master/plug.vim: not found
```

I have curl installed in my terminal. I use `tcsh`

Thanks & Best Regards
Schroter


----------



## SirDice (Sep 1, 2021)

Schroter said:


> I have an issue with curl.


The issue isn't with curl(1). You seem to have copy/pasted the whole line incorrectly.


----------



## Schroter (Sep 2, 2021)

SirDice said:


> The issue isn't with curl(1). You seem to have copy/pasted the whole line incorrectly.


Hi, would you be able to let me know where the mistake is and what should be the correct one please?
Thanks & Best Regards
Schroter


----------



## memreflect (Sep 2, 2021)

There is a ? character in your line.

Also, it should actually be 2 lines: the second line starts after the \ character.


----------



## Schroter (Sep 2, 2021)

memreflect said:


> There is a ? character in your line.
> 
> Also, it should actually be 2 lines: the second line starts after the \ character.


Hi, Thanks. I did:

```
schroter@SCHROTER:~ % sh -c 'curl -fLo "${XDG_DATA_HOME:-$HOME/.local/share}"/nvim/site/autoload/plug.vim --create-dirs \ https://raw.githubusercontent.com/junegunn/vim-plug/master/plug.vim'
curl: (3) URL using bad/illegal format or missing URL
```

Would you be able to let me know what is the issue here?

Thanks & Best Regards

Schroter


----------



## memreflect (Sep 2, 2021)

You still have the command on 1 line, when it is supposed to be 2 lines.  If the command is not pasting correctly for some reason, copy and paste the first line, then copy and paste the second line.  Or you can delete the \ character from the line.


----------



## Schroter (Sep 2, 2021)

memreflect said:


> You still have the command on 1 line, when it is supposed to be 2 lines.  If the command is not pasting correctly for some reason, copy and paste the first line, then copy and paste the second line.  Or you can delete the \ character from the line.


Hi, Thanks. I removed the \. Now it works.
Thanks & Best Regards
Schroter


----------



## memreflect (Sep 2, 2021)

Glad it worked out for you.  Feel free to mark this thread Solved.


----------

